

Your Script Just Killed my Site - Steve Souders w/ Doug Crockford - jcleblanc
http://www.meetup.com/TechXploration/events/90057472/

======
2LiveJew
Souders and Crockford?! Nice.

------
somegeek
this is going to be an awesome talk!

~~~
jcleblanc
Yeah - I don't think Doug's going to hold back anything as the host :)

